# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  There is a tomorrow....

## TiffanyyO

Seen this in my local news today! Thought i would share

https://www.baytoday.ca/local-news/t...illness-827707

----------


## Paula

Thats a fantastic story and its so great hes helping others  :):

----------


## TiffanyyO

I agree  :):  i wish i could have went to see him speak.

----------


## Suzi

What a great story! We've had a few ex/serving military personnel on here and someone like this guy would have been brilliant to refer them to. Thanks for sharing. I'll share that one on the FB page too!

----------


## TiffanyyO

> What a great story! We've had a few ex/serving military personnel on here and someone like this guy would have been brilliant to refer them to. Thanks for sharing. I'll share that one on the FB page too!


no problem at all  :):

----------

